# Belastung von Stromschienen bei mittiger Einspeisung



## olitheis (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine kurze Frage zu Sammelschienen:
Wenn ich eine Sammelschiene beispielsweise für 800A in der Mitte einspeise, kann ich die Stromschienen links und rechts von der Einspeisung *jeweils* mit 800A belasten?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## jonny_b (24 Juli 2010)

Servus,

(800li+800re)A=1600(mi)A

mfg
jb


----------



## olitheis (24 Juli 2010)

na ja, eigentlich logisch, wenn man drüber nachdenkt. An einer stelle der Stromschienen muß ja der Summenstrom fließen.
Kurzum, die Stromschiene muß für die Summe der Leistungen aller Verbraucher ausgelegt sein, egal wo die Einspeisung ist, korekt?
Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## Deltal (24 Juli 2010)

Denke man müsste dann in der mitte zwei Einspeisungen setzen.. außerdem muss sichergestellt werden das an jeder Seite maximal 800A fließen können.
.. und dann könnte ich noch gleich die Schienen in der mitte durchschneiden..


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 Juli 2010)

Und Einspeisungen können auch mal geändert werden, lieber großzügig dimensionieren.

Bestes Beispiel ist meine Schaltanlage.. in der letzten Woche drei mal umgestellt! Immer wieder wollte es der Kunde es anders haben.. wehe die soll morgen wieder wo anders hin - wollte nämlich endlich mal die Leitungen auflegen (lassen) - Übermorgen soll sich da nämlich mal etwas drehen *ROFL*


----------

